# Aquatic Magic



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

..................


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

I've used them many times even with the slower shipping across Canada and have never had an issue. Even when there was a shipping error, they made it good with no hassles. Never lost a plant or bulb either, some of them have been growing and spreading for 2 years. 
WTG aqmagic.com!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I had bought mosses from them before, they arrived in good shape


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I've bought ALOT of equipment from them.. takes a lil longer to get.. but stuff is well priced and none of them have broken yet


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

It's a mixed bag. I think they are well intentioned, but sometimes sell useless stuff like non aquatic mosses.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've gotten a few things from them that were either cheaper or I couldn't find anywhere else. Shipping did take a little longer, but I didn't have any complaints.

I bought one of those mosses from them that everyone debated about whether or not is a truly aquatic moss... so far it's done OK in my 10gal shrimp tank for over a month. Not growing, but not dying, so we'll see.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

they leave you inspiring nature feedback on ebay, it makes me happy lol  

ive only tried their dry goods, and they all work fine, so i give them a :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered a nano diffuser a long time ago from them, and it got here ok.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

...................


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

"It's a mixed bag. I think they are well intentioned, but sometimes sell useless stuff like non aquatic mosses".

It's one of those 'do your research' things that we all should do before purchasing anything sight unseen. I bought a non-aquatic moss just for the halibut but it is actually doing fine submersed and looking very cool. You can get non-aquatic plants in LFS as well and most times the staff doesn't know the difference either.:biggrin:


----------

